# PTA Blue Crane mini vape meet (2017/10/19) - Thursday coffee @ noon



## TheV

As the title suggests, we will have a mini vape meet in PTA on Thursday @ noon
at Blue Crane

confirmed: @antonherbst, @Constantbester, @Cor

@Friep, will you be able to join?

Anyone in the area that wants to come chill with us for an hour, drink a coffee and vape is more than welcome 

(Admin approved)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Oh this is going to be fun. Any vaper is really welcome to join us. We are planing it for 12 to 1. If i am not mistaken @TheV 
I will be bring my reo and bb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

And ill ask a few non forum members that vape to join us aswell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Indeed @antonherbst, 12-1 is the plan.

I'll be there with my BB and hopefully a nice new atty on a nice new mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Indeed @antonherbst, 12-1 is the plan.
> 
> I'll be there with my BB and hopefully a nice new atty on a nice new mod



Interesting. What could it be? A reo maybe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Interesting. What could it be? A reo maybe?


The Entheon and hopefully the Ohmsmium

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> The Entheon and hopefully the Ohmsmium



Oh that isan awesome mod and the atty from what i see amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Oh that isan awesome mod and the atty from what i see amazing.


I really hope so 

Want nou is ek klaar!  (<- and they laughed and laughed and laughed)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> I really hope so
> 
> Want nou is ek klaar!  (<- and they laughed and laughed and laughed)



I think i have heard that before. But hopefully the other mod that is on route will be the nirvana spot

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I think i have heard that before. But hopefully the other mod that is on route will be the nirvana spot


I hope so too 
I think I'm good with gear for a while at the very least!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> I hope so too
> I think I'm good with gear for a while at the very least!



That is a funny statement but yes i think after the mystery mod arrives it will keep you busy and satisfied for a long while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Otherwise ill take it of your hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Otherwise ill take it of your hands


You'll have to pry it out of my cold, dead hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep

Wish I could join unfortunately I need to work on Thursday but hopefully soon I will be able to join. This is a awsome idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Friep said:


> Wish I could join unfortunately I need to work on Thursday but hopefully soon I will be able to join. This is a awsome idea


No worries @Friep
We will do this from time to time and eventually schedules will align

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> You'll have to pry it out of my cold, dead hands



I am bigger than you but not faster so if i can catch you before you get away i will surly get my hands on the mystery mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cor

Ile be stalking my fishing spot from the deck

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jengz

Tjoh Vape meets during the week in the middle of the day, must be nice, while us folk a slavvvvving away!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> Tjoh Vape meets during the week in the middle of the day, must be nice, while us folk a slavvvvving away!



Its due to people like you that is working so that people like this small group can have a vape meet. And we salute you for the hard work you will be doing while we vape away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

A last call to arms for this vape meet. 

I am there tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> A last call to arms for this vape meet.
> 
> I am there tomorrow.


Looking forward to it man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Wish I could, but my lunch breaks are only 45 minutes... I would still be about 550kms away before I had to turn around!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Wish I could, but my lunch breaks are only 45 minutes... I would still be about 550kms away before I had to turn around!


You wanna Skype in?  haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> You wanna Skype in?  haha



We can make a plan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> We can make a plan.



If you could only make a plan for an electronic distance vape testing device that would be great.

So many devices going to be at this meet that I want to test.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wont make it unfortunately - I have meetings tomorrow pretty much most of the day.
Sigh

You better take some photos and share with us @TheV

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Wont make it unfortunately - I have meetings tomorrow pretty much most of the day.
> Sigh
> 
> You better take some photos and share with us @TheV



We will make jelly tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Wont make it unfortunately - I have meetings tomorrow pretty much most of the day.
> Sigh
> 
> You better take some photos and share with us @TheV


No worries sir. This meet will happen from time to time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> You wanna Skype in?  haha


I lost my Skype log in details about 100 times, but if you guys can tear yourselves away from your juice and device testing totally give me a whatsapp video call so I can pretend I'm there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> I lost my Skype log in details about 100 times, but if you guys can tear yourselves away from your juice and device testing totally give me a whatsapp video call so I can pretend I'm there!


I'm afraid you will just see clouds, clouds and more clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

A big thank you to @antonherbst (+ guests), @Cor & @Constantbester for an awesome mini vape meet.
Always such a lovely time chilling with you guys! 
















As always ... a bunch of cool toys involved:






I look forward to our next meet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Super @TheV 
Thanks for sharing the pics
Lovely!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester

And only now I get a notification of this thread. Thank you @TheV @antonherbst (was awesome meeting you) and @Cor for the flippen lekker mini vape meet. All I can say is that it without a doubt did not end at 1 o'clock....in fact it ended about one and a half hours past that...

What can one say if its lekker then its lekker...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> A big thank you to @antonherbst (+ guests), @Cor & @Constantbester for an awesome mini vape meet.
> Always such a lovely time chilling with you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always ... a bunch of cool toys involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to our next meet


Only 11 mods guys? 

Don't make me show you my personal collection

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Only 11 mods guys?
> 
> Don't make me show you my personal collection



Lol , @Christos needs a trailer to pull in to a mini meet 
And thats just for the cotton and the wire supplies...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> Only 11 mods guys?
> 
> Don't make me show you my personal collection


Hey man, this was not a "mod" swinging contest  haha

Please feel free to join us for the next one, bring some cool toys if you like, always appreciated.
Mainly though, this is about good company and "kak" praat!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Super @TheV
> Thanks for sharing the pics
> Lovely!!!!


@Silver demanded pics ... @Silver gets pics 

It was a lekker meet. You were one of our topics that got discussed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Hey man, this was not a "mod" swinging contest  haha
> 
> Please feel free to join us for the next one, bring some cool toys if you like, always appreciated.
> Mainly though, this is about good company and "kak" praat!


I have more odes in my car for a drive to checkers  
I hate refilling and changing batteries on the go...
I'm just partaking in the kak praat...
@Silver I'm already through 2 spools of wire  need to order more supplies soon....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> I have more odes in my car for a drive to checkers
> I hate refilling and changing batteries on the go...
> I'm just partaking in the kak praat...
> @Silver I'm already through 2 spools of wire  need to order more supplies soon....


^




  

@antonherbst was telling us about some of your toys today ... I almost believed the above

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> @Silver demanded pics ... @Silver gets pics
> 
> It was a lekker meet. You were one of our topics that got discussed



Lol, I hope you said good things

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Lol, I hope you said good things


Only good things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

I think they were discussing your lack of decisions regarding 2 billet box offers you have @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> A big thank you to @antonherbst (+ guests), @Cor & @Constantbester for an awesome mini vape meet.
> Always such a lovely time chilling with you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always ... a bunch of cool toys involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to our next meet



We have to repent on these photos as @Cor has left and 2x none forum vapers. But the time talking and discussing vape in general we got side tracked, and thus forgot to take a proper photo of all the mods.



But there is proof that @Cor did join us and yes @Silver i have met the nicest forumite @Constantbester 

Like i said earlier this was an epic lekker “kak” praat meet. = Legendary

Also got to compare the reo to the leprechaun. Both have their own unique qualities and have different builds. Both are amazing squonker mods, but i do prefer the reo over the leprechaun. 

We will do the vape meet again soon and then any forumite is welcome to join us. 

@TheV thanks for the exchange. I will post a photo later about the goods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> Only 11 mods guys?
> 
> Don't make me show you my personal collection



From what is heard @Constantbester has a big collection of mods. Something like 25 mods and 32 atties? He can say more. I just enjoy the reos i have. 

@Christos next time you must make a plan to join in. The mini meets are awesome. And we can learn from you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Hey man, this was not a "mod" swinging contest  haha
> 
> Please feel free to join us for the next one, bring some cool toys if you like, always appreciated.
> Mainly though, this is about good company and "kak" praat!


 The “kak” praat was as always lots of fun and in good company. Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja

It looks absolutely awesome!

But how do you go back to work after that????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> @Silver demanded pics ... @Silver gets pics
> 
> It was a lekker meet. You were one of our topics that got discussed



We discussed your new blue billet box and how amazing the photos would be of it when you post. 

It was more about the amazing person you are here and that it would be nice to meet the face behind the name Silver.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Tanja said:


> It looks absolutely awesome!
> 
> But how do you go back to work after that????



I was fortunate enough to have a personal day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

antonherbst said:


> I was fortunate enough to have a personal day.


Now that was great planning!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> It looks absolutely awesome!
> 
> But how do you go back to work after that????


It was tough but you do what you gotta do. The work supports the "bad" habits and meets

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> From what is heard @Constantbester has a big collection of mods. Something like 25 mods and 32 atties? He can say more. I just enjoy the reos i have.
> 
> @Christos next time you must make a plan to join in. The mini meets are awesome. And we can learn from you.


Pretoria is far  maybe if you guys do halfway to jhb next time I'll come.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> Pretoria is far  maybe if you guys do halfway to jhb next time I'll come.


Hopefully we will see you at the JHB Vape Meet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Hopefully we will see you at the JHB Vape Meet?


Perhaps. Will check closer to the time as I like to wing it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> Pretoria is far  maybe if you guys do halfway to jhb next time I'll come.



I do agree they are far apart and yes there is the vape meets organised by ecigssa that all can meet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Glad you guys had a good time
And I will certainly try to make one of your meets!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester

antonherbst said:


> From what is heard @Constantbester has a big collection of mods. Something like 25 mods and 32 atties? He can say more. I just enjoy the reos i have.
> 
> @Christos next time you must make a plan to join in. The mini meets are awesome. And we can learn from you.


Hahahaha...before the end of the year maybe. I just have 14 mods and 25 atomisers....for now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Constantbester said:


> Hahahaha...before the end of the year maybe. I just have 14 mods and 25 atomisers....for now



I get the vape scene and love it but so many mods would be a waste in my arsenal as the 2 reos are my all day vapes and they are very robust.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Constantbester said:


> Hahahaha...before the end of the year maybe. I just have 14 mods and 25 atomisers....for now



But apart from your big collection i must admit it was nice meeting you today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester

antonherbst said:


> I get the vape scene and love it but so many mods would be a waste in my arsenal as the 2 reos are my all day vapes and they are very robust.


I must say all of my mods get used at least one hole day a week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester

antonherbst said:


> But apart from your big collection i must admit it was nice meeting you today.


It was very nice meeting you as well and getting a chance to chat a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> A big thank you to @antonherbst (+ guests), @Cor & @Constantbester for an awesome mini vape meet.
> Always such a lovely time chilling with you guys!
> 
> 
> As always ... a bunch of cool toys involved:
> 
> 
> I look forward to our next meet



It seems to be standard that the headless mod is present at these meets 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It seems to be standard that the headless mod is present at these meets
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I was honestly wondering who was gonna comment on that...
And now I'll have to make a point of it going forward

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It seems to be standard that the headless mod is present at these meets
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Yes it does seem like it. And today i learnt that its @TheV that does this. Why i dont know but it is alarming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> We have to repent on these photos as @Cor has left and 2x none forum vapers. But the time talking and discussing vape in general we got side tracked, and thus forgot to take a proper photo of all the mods.
> View attachment 110896
> 
> 
> But there is proof that @Cor did join us and yes @Silver i have met the nicest forumite @Constantbester
> 
> Like i said earlier this was an epic lekker “kak” praat meet. = Legendary
> 
> Also got to compare the reo to the leprechaun. Both have their own unique qualities and have different builds. Both are amazing squonker mods, but i do prefer the reo over the leprechaun.
> 
> We will do the vape meet again soon and then any forumite is welcome to join us.
> 
> @TheV thanks for the exchange. I will post a photo later about the goods.



@TheV - you need to work on that beard mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Yes it does seem like it. And today i learnt that its @TheV that does this. Why i dont know but it is alarming.


Just stop that thought right there before you find yourself headless!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Just stop that thought right there before you find yourself headless!



Oh i like my mods to have heads so thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV - you need to work on that beard mate
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Agreed. It is getting a bit out of hand. It needs to be trimmed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cor

Thank you @TheV. And @Constantbester. And @antonherbst. For the amazing meeet.The short time i was there was really amazing to be in the company of such awesome awesome people and its really a honnor to meet and know each one of you guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Cor said:


> Thank you @TheV. And @Constantbester. And @antonherbst. For the amazing meeet.The short time i was there was really amazing to be in the company of such awesome awesome people and its really a honnor to meet and know each one of you guys


@Cor, as always, a pleasure to spend time with you!
May there be many more meets for us

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Cor said:


> Thank you @TheV. And @Constantbester. And @antonherbst. For the amazing meeet.The short time i was there was really amazing to be in the company of such awesome awesome people and its really a honnor to meet and know each one of you guys



It was nice to have met you as well and like @TheV said may we stil have many more in the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

